# How do you keep your dogs cool?



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I am looking for ideas that you might have for keeping dogs cool. I would like to see what I might use.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Hose them down every once in a while, keep them in the shade and where they have access to cool ground. 

Limit the time they are in the heat and open sun. 

Make sure you have electricity if possible (bring a generator if facilities do not provide) and keep a fan on your dog.

I was at a show this past weekend with 86+ degree temps. Jacks got hosed down and was kept in the direct line of a fan. I kept him out of his crate because I felt it was too warm in there for him.

Both dogs were hosed down to the skin before I took them in the car for the hour drive back to our hotel.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Ryobi rechargeable fans. You can only buy them at Home Depot.
Metal mesh cool blankets over the vehicle.
Open all sides of my van.
My awning that rolls out from the side of my van really helps shade the interior.


Now if there was a way to keep all the bugs out of the van...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I second the solar blanket over the car. And I add a windshield solar screen to the front window, too. Windows open. Back end open (of course). I bought a cool bed for her crate, that I use on very hot days. (Cool Bed III by K&H, on Amazon) And I take her out often and give her the chance to get water.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Aluminet, Heat Shield (made specifically for your make and model) and a fan. I wet them down when I can. Someone told me that if the dog is wet, make sure there is a breeze in the car, otherwise the moisture can actually work to trap heat.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

How does the Kool Bed work?


----------



## krazybronco2 (May 21, 2015)

first keep training short and sweet for us hear in the deep south it is hard to do alot of building unless you can get in and out early in the morning, so mostly alot of maintenance training. 

but to cool the dogs off soon as they are done into the shade on a stake out (i do not wet the dog down ever) if they dog swimming i try and dry them off the best i can before staking them out. also my dog box has an 800cfm fan installed so it is on anytime the dog is done training and in the box to pull fresh air though and on all the way back to the house. 

also a tip to get a dog to shake most of the water off is to let them shake move to dog a couple feet run your hand right down the dogs spine and tell them to shake again. normally you can get them to do it twice if not 3 times.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Pickup truck with a topper, then 2 12V fans I can mount on the cage and hook up to a jump starter. Was at a hunt test this weekend with around 85 temp and very little shade, keeping air moving kept dog cool. I'm thinking of using a deep cycle marine battery to a AC/DC converter and hook up a larger box fan for more air flow.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

In addition to the fans already mentioned, you can fill a few one liter bottles with water, freeze them and carry them with you in a cooler. When the dog gets warm pull out a frozen water bottle,wrap in a thin towel and place in the crate with the dog. If you have stainless water dishes, plan ahead, fill them with water and freeze a few dish shaped ice blocks. pull an ice block out of the cooler, put in the dogs dish and they'll lick it to help stay cool.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

I like the Endless Breeze fans: 12 Volt fans from Endless Breeze - PPL Motor Homes

I cut off the plugs off the end and hard-wired them to a deep-cycle battery that I added to my truck (it's used only for the two fans), and put toggle switches in line.

FTGoldens


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We live by the Ryobi fans.
Besides the obvious, the best thing I've found is to take a cooler filled with ice water (not just ice), put two big towels in it, soak them. Wring one out and put it on the bottom of the dog's crate. You won't believe how cool it stays for a long time while it evaporates. When it gets to ambient temp, just swap it back into the cooler and use the next one. I do this all the time in the summer.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

I live in Arizona and we swim non stop. But his favorite cool treat is I take a zip lock bag fill with water, hand full of dog food and carrots, a little broth and freeze. Take out of bag once totally froze. It's a large frozen treat that he will lay around for hours and lick and chew outside.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

gdgli said:


> How does the Kool Bed work?


There is some kind of gel (?) or something inside it. You fill it with the proper amount of water, and it just stays cool. Like, for years. I have no idea how it works, but the one in my bedroom, I've had for more than 3 years. I have changed the water a few times, and it just stays cool.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

gdgli said:


> I am looking for ideas that you might have for keeping dogs cool. I would like to see what I might use.



First Ray Ban sunglasses or Costas. Sometimes a leather jacket with a white shirt underneath. I keep pictures of The Fonz and James Dean in his expen. I keep him supplied with mustache wax so he can curl his whiskers at the ends. I make sure he listens to old school rock and roll music.

:-D


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Panama Rob said:


> First Ray Ban sunglasses or Costas. Sometimes a leather jacket with a white shirt underneath. I keep pictures of The Fonz and James Dean in his expen. I keep him supplied with mustache wax so he can curl his whiskers at the ends. I make sure he listens to old school rock and roll music.
> 
> :-D



A sense of humor, I see. Dig rock and roll---and swing dance too.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

gdgli said:


> A sense of humor, I see. Dig rock and roll---and swing dance too.


ROFLOL. Sorry I couldn't resist that one. I was chuckling the whole time I was typing. I give him a mirror and a comb and lots of hair grease too. Lol


----------

